# [EVDL] GECONOL oil, coolant?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Massey <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > G'day All
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

At 08:32 AM 25/09/09, Dennis Miles wrote:
>


> James Massey <[email protected]>wrote:
> >
> > > G'day All
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you sure your "oil" isn't PCB? I would be concerned you have a 
Hazmat problem since the stuff can;t be disposed of easily. SInce you 
have posted online the EPA may come knocking. Good luck.
JMS

James Massey wrote:
> At 08:32 AM 25/09/09, Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
>>


> James Massey <[email protected]>wrote:
> >>
> >>
> >>> G'day All
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

James,
According the the patent page that came up from a quick Google search,
Geconol is a polyglycol product developed for GE for the express purpose of
cooling capacitors. Appears to be a product developed to replace the need
for PCB's. Several good articles in thye patent research area. -Thos



> John M. Salmon III <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Are you sure your "oil" isn't PCB? I would be concerned you have a
> > Hazmat problem since the stuff can;t be disposed of easily. SInce you
> ...


----------

